# Time To Beg (like a small dog)



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

OK, Lady's and Gent's,

I just got notice today that some of the Computer Systems I help setup in Iraq need to be updated so next week I am off to the big cat box (Iraq) for about two months. So now I need to beg, since I will not be here when NF41 comes out can some other member order me the Club Slot mustang for me? 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Dave,

If the order quantity is not limited I will be happy to get one for you. 

Regards,
Mike U


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Let's hope they're still coming.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Let's hope they're still coming.  rr


Think positive!!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> Think positive!!


Yes guys, let's think positive. Mike thank you very much for your offer.
Well this is my last post for about seven weeks. Everybody take care and I will post again somewhere around the first week of Oct.

Dave


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
Stay safe, and we look foward to your return.
Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Omega said:


> Yes guys, let's think positive. Mike thank you very much for your offer.
> Well this is my last post for about seven weeks. Everybody take care and I will post again somewhere around the first week of Oct.
> 
> Dave



Hey Dave, stay safe in the sandbox :thumbsup: .......We'll be here when you get back :wave: 

Brian


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Dave,

I ordered your Club Mustang for you. I will try to contact you when I receive it. Or it will be here waiting for you.

I hope all is well with you and your family.

Regards,
MikeU


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I ordered your Club Mustang for you. I will try to contact you when I receive it. Or it will be here waiting for you.
> 
> ...


Mike, Thank you. Just send me your address when you get it, and I will send you a money order. 

Again Thank you.

Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Dave,

Your car goes out today 09/20/04.

Mike U


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Your car goes out today 09/20/04.
> 
> Mike U


Mike,
Agian thanks alot. BTW what address are you sending it to?

Dave


----------

